# Ride Report 595



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

And now the ride report. I can honestly say this is the best bike I have ever ridden. Ive had a litespeed classic, cannondale system six, and spent a few weeks on a seven axium. I would probably say the cannondale was a little stiffer, the seven was a little more comfortable, but nothing compared to the ride and handling of the 595. Coming down the major hill on my weekly ride, i felt comfortable going that little bit faster, and leaning into corners those extra few degrees, and since cornering has always been my weakness this was a huge plus to me. 

But what really set this bike aside was how it rode. It is a little heavier than a lot of ultralight frames out there, but i have not ridden anything that can compare to how this bike feels on the road. I also have a steel fixie and the feel of the road felt very similar, maybe a little bit better on the smaller constant rattling that comes with the beat up roads around here. I just finished a 90 mile ride with it today and dont feel beat up at all even though i went with the ultra. 

The acceleration and the "pop" feeling from getting out of the saddle was one of the best , though i will say the cannondale came in a close second. On the slightly faster montrose ride yesterday, i felt i had no problem responding to quick attacks, which felt a little more sluggish accelerating on the other bikes i have ridden.

The chorus group is still breaking in, but is even then it is worlds better than the rival components i had on my last bike. Faster shifting, though there is a little bit of rub that i have to take a look at in the small small combo and the mavic brakes are worlds better than anything else i have ever tried. The saddle is a new edition too and i have to say its growing on me. I though the arione i had was one of the best out there, but i had problems with it on longer rides ( 65+). It was great because i could move around so much on it, forward for a break off the front or way back on a climb, but there was no one perfect spot. On the aliante there is almost no room to move around, but the one spot that is comfortable is heaven. I can sit in it all day with the occasional standing up to stretch, something i would have problems with with the arione. The bars too were a first try, and i have to say i only have one complaint with them, and that is that the reach from the drops to the levers is longer than I would have liked, but everything else about them makes up for it. The powertap has definitely changed the way i pace on the rides. I can tell when i need to save some more energy and just suck wheel instead of being up on the front which was a problem i had because i would feel good because i was on the front and not realize i was going harder than i should have been.

I have had quite a number of people ask me about the integrated seatpost and though i would have rather had one without it, i understand that look does have a meaning behind it. Its hard to say whether or not it makes a difference because you cant try the frame without it but its really not that much of a hassle. Granted i did measure it about 6 times before i cut it and even had a few of the other mechanics i work with do the same, but i got it right, and now that i think about it, ive never changed the seat hight on any of my other bikes after i set them up correctly. I don't think its going to diminish the resale value at all either because im on the very upper end of the medium frame, so if anyone is taller they should probably be on a large anyway.

Overall this is the best bike ive ever had. Yes there are probable bikes out there that may be more comfortable ( aren't going to be as stiff or responsive), bikes that climb better (sub 900 gram frames that are flexy as hell), and bikes that are stiffer ( cannondale for one, but not as comfortable), but nothing that handles like the look and nothing that puts all of these qualities together better or a better balance of them.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Great review - How much adjustment do you have on the seatpost with the special spacers provided - I think I read somewhere that its 70 mm ( +/- 35 mm)?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the write up. I just upgraded a 585 ultra to a 595 and plan on building it up this weekend.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

jains89 said:


> And now the ride report. I can honestly say this is the best bike I have ever ridden. Ive had a litespeed classic, cannondale system six, and spent a few weeks on a seven axium. I would probably say the cannondale was a little stiffer, the seven was a little more comfortable, but nothing compared to the ride and handling of the 595. Coming down the major hill on my weekly ride, i felt comfortable going that little bit faster, and leaning into corners those extra few degrees, and since cornering has always been my weakness this was a huge plus to me.
> 
> But what really set this bike aside was how it rode. It is a little heavier than a lot of ultralight frames out there, but i have not ridden anything that can compare to how this bike feels on the road. I also have a steel fixie and the feel of the road felt very similar, maybe a little bit better on the smaller constant rattling that comes with the beat up roads around here. I just finished a 90 mile ride with it today and dont feel beat up at all even though i went with the ultra.
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with guys who's been building CF Bike for a long time.
I had an opportunity to test ride a 585 and it was fantastic.
I imagine 595 would be better...


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

You have 40mm of adjustment with the seat post after its been cut. The top part of the seat mast that comes out is 6.5 centimeters.


----------

